# Convert Imovie to video TS file to make a dvd.



## EllieV (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi,

I have made a movie on imovie, and I am trying to burn it onto a DVD, but I need to convert it to a Video TS-File before roxio popcorn can burn it. Is there a program for a mac which can convert it for me.

Desperately need help.
Thanx.
Ellie


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 14, 2006)

If you have iDVD, you can burn to a file, which will have a Video_TS folder. Because you're trying to burn with Popcorn, I assume you don't. Popcorn cannot burn an iMovie project to DVD. You'll need iLife.


----------



## ex2bot (Dec 15, 2006)

If you don't have iDVD installed, you may be able to install it off your system CDs or DVD. To do so, get the free program "Pacifist".

Doug


----------



## EllieV (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanx guys

Very much appreciated!


----------



## neal2324 (Oct 10, 2009)

just need one video converter, you can try to use Pavtube Video converter convert it to MP4 or vob, but this problem was solved three years ago, a joke, haha.


----------



## tonbaker (Mar 23, 2010)

TS Video Converter is pretty good, and free to use.
or after install iDVD
1. Open iDVD
2. Click "Create New Project"
3. Save it.
4. Drag the video clip into iDVD.
5. If you don't want a menu, click View -> Show Map. Then, arrange the video clip before the menu, click it, click Advanced -> Loop.
6. Burn.


----------

